# [RISOLTO] Tasti multimediali che non vanno più (o quasi)

## bandreabis

Non so cosa sia successo, ma da oggi i tasti multimediali del mio HP DV8002EA non vanno più.

MUTE e Vol+ e Vol- non vanno.

Il fatto è che ho un altro user (di prova) in cui tutto funziona.

Non ho la più pallida idea di quali impostazioni devo controllare.

Qualcuno di voi ha idea di dove o cosa guardare?

Grazie e perdonatemi per le minime info che vi porgo.

Chiedete input ed io vi dico.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## cloc3

puoi sempre fare un diff tra le cartelle nascoste dei due utenti.

----------

## bandreabis

Come uso il comando diff per una serie di file e cartelle? basta un 

```
diff -y -r /home/john/.kde4 /home/andrea/.kde4 --suppress-common-lines
```

Quali cartelle nascoste conviene investigare? Con il comando sopra esce un output troppo complicato per me.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

Andrea

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> diff -y -r /home/john/.kde4 /home/andrea/.kde4 --suppress-common-lines
> ```
> ...

 

Se pensi che il problema possa derivare da kde potresti anche provare a rimuovere del tutto la cartella , ti ritroveresti con, tutti i settaggi, ripristinati al default

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> potresti anche provare a rimuovere del tutto la cartella 

 

O semplicemente a rinominarla in _kde4 ad esempio per poi poterla eventualmente ripristinare.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> O semplicemente a rinominarla in _kde4 ad esempio per poi poterla eventualmente ripristinare.

 

Anche  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho fatto la prova ed il problema risiede nella cartella .kde4.

Abbiamo ristretto il campo.

EDIT: ho trovato stamattina questo post, stasera provo a vedere se ci sono differenze tra i due user. Solo che non mi spiego perché abbia smesso di funzionare da un giorno all'altro.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Solo che non mi spiego perché abbia smesso di funzionare da un giorno all'altro.

 

Queste cose capitano, per fortuna raramente, ma capitano. Anche io ogni tanto impazzisco senza motivo.

----------

## bandreabis

Il problema era proprio lì... stupido come me!

Ho dovuto (re?)impostare il modello di tastiera (DV5 nel mio caso) per riavere le funzioni che avevo prima.

Ho dovuto anche reimpostare la lingua nelle impostazioni nazionali.

A.

EDIT: in realtà il layout migliore è ZT11xx.

----------

